# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Graves Mountain Bluegrass Festival

## jim_n_virginia

Hey it looks like there is gonna big a pretty big group of us local Tidewater pickers (and several Cafe members) heading to Graves Mountain at the end of next month.

Anbody else going?

We are DEFINITELY going to be picking around the campfire (or fire pit) late into the night.

If anyone on here is going stop in and say hello and pick a while!

I have never seen the Steeldrivers yet believe it or not and I am looking forward to it!

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## barry k

We plan on being there, first  Gettysburg, then Graves, then back up to PA. for Wind Gap., then back home....hope to meet yall there.

----------


## onassis

I'm thinking about going Sat. nite to catch the Steeldrivers, then heading to the campground to catch some jams. It'd be cool to run into some other Cafe people there.

----------


## Jim Gallaher

I'll be there! 

I just saw The Steeldrivers at MerleFest -- I even have my very own "Steeldrivers" t-shirt now! (should have gotten that matching black "Steeldrivers" ballcap -- dang)

They certainly met my expectations and played a couple of times during the festival. They have so many good songs that they can't squeeze them into a 45-minute set.

----------


## sp.trout

jim, i don't know if you remember me from your house workshop with smith. i've be to almost every one. look for jack cowardin's violin set up and he knows everyone. i've got a cabin up from the rose river. there are going to be plenty of jams!!!!!!! bart

----------


## sgarrity

I think I may and try to get up there for at least Saturday.

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

I plan on going.  If my family comes with me, I will haul my camper up there.  If not, I may just bring a tent.

----------


## blawson

> i've got a cabin up from the rose river. there are going to be plenty of jams!!!!!!! bart



Just don't stay at Bart's cabin if rain is in the forecast...  :Grin:

----------


## jim_n_virginia

Looking forward to picking and meeting everyone up there! We have our tickets and can't wait to get up there!   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Tina MBee

I'll be there! my friends usually set up by the old barn right near the entrance. I can't wait to see the Steeldrivers.  we'll have to see if we can plan a meeting place & time?

----------


## jim_n_virginia

HA! Got a camper rented, NOW I am REALLY ready! LOL!   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## jim_n_virginia

Well this ought to be interesting. A whole group of us going from my area and NO guitar players going! Well sgarrity says he's coming but I think he is just staying one or two days! 

We got fiddle, mandolins, bass, banjos but no dang GEETAR! LOL!

I hope we meet some there!  :Grin:

----------

